# In France



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Toulon, France* 

_*Toulon*_ is a city in southern France and a large military harbour on the Mediterranean coast, with a major French naval base. Located in the Provence-Alpes-Côte-d'Azur region, Toulon is the capital of the Var department in the former province of Provence.

The Commune of Toulon has a population of 165,514 people (2009), making it the fifteenth-largest city in France. Toulon is the fourth-largest French city on the Mediterranean coast after Marseille, Nice and Montpellier.

Toulon is an important centre for naval construction, fishing, wine making, and the manufacture of aeronautical equipment, armaments, maps, paper, tobacco, printing, shoes, and electronic equipment.

The military port of Toulon is the major naval centre on France's Mediterranean coast, home of the French Navy aircraft carrier Charles De Gaulle and her battle group. The French Mediterranean Fleet is based in Toulon.



































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Toulon


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

You must spend a small fortune on travel. Money well spent.
Great stuff mate.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! quite an impressive city center, the buildings, the water fountain with its massive sculpture which serves as the center piece of the place 
and the palm trees dotting the square which gives the ambiance of a mediteranian city.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A good starts with nice pics.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Oh là là, très bien! Great pics!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beautiful, very southern looking city, never seen before!


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

wow! fabulous city....like nice and warm/


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool shots of a FABULOUS CITY/


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Toulon


 thank you Christos!



paul62 said:


> You must spend a small fortune on travel. Money well spent.
> Great stuff mate.


LOL! I stop smoke ; ))) 
thanks Paul!



capricorn2000 said:


> wow! quite an impressive city center, the buildings, the water fountain with its massive sculpture which serves as the center piece of the place
> and the palm trees dotting the square which gives the ambiance of a mediteranian city.:cheers:


The climate of the French Riviera reminds me of Los Angeles only the sea is much warmer.



diddyD said:


> A good starts with nice pics.


thank you diddyD!



gratteciel said:


> Oh là là, très bien! Great pics!


Merci beaucoup! 
p.s. and beautiful city too.



Nightsky said:


> Beautiful, very southern looking city, never seen before!


Toulon was open for tourists just a few years ago.



MyGeorge said:


> wow! fabulous city....like nice and warm/


according the tourist information the climate in Toulon much better then in Nice.



DWest said:


> cool shots of a FABULOUS CITY/


thank you!

==============================================








































































































































































































​


----------



## viorexis26 (Apr 12, 2008)

Great post. Thank You.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Good update.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

charming city.....the buildings in that square with the fountain and sculpture,
and the museum are really impressive.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice museum pieces.....and clear photos too,.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

viorexis26 said:


> Great post. Thank You.





diddyD said:


> Good update.





alexander2000 said:


> charming city.....the buildings in that square with the fountain and sculpture,
> and the museum are really impressive.





madonnagirl said:


> nice museum pieces.....and clear photos too,.



thanks folks!
it's really beautiful city, I love Toulon more than Nice. people are very friendly.
we met people who assisted us with directions, people who willingly
walked to show us the monuments and recommended eating places.

===============================================








































































































































































































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics, looks good!. Never been there, but the waterfront reminds me of Marseille.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Toulon, France*



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Amazing, very nice updates as well :cheers:


 thank you Christos!



Benonie said:


> Great pics, looks good!. Never been there, but the waterfront reminds me of Marseille.


thanks Benonie! but unfortunately I cannot compare those two cities together. Marcel seems nightmare for me. 


=================================================




































































































​


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

There is some very nice pics.^


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I love that seemingly old section of the city, the narrow lanes and buildings with paintings on them.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great murals!


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice shots and subject matter too.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

:cheers:

I would love to visit that navy museum.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Leongname: Welcome :cheers: ... and very nice updates as well kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

diddyD said:


> There is some very nice pics.^


thanks diddyD!



capricorn2000 said:


> I love that seemingly old section of the city, the narrow lanes and buildings with paintings on them.


thank you! beautiful, indeed.



Benonie said:


> Great murals!


thanks Benonie! I like it too!



MilbertDavid said:


> nice shots and subject matter too.


thanks David!



Wapper said:


> :cheers:
> 
> I would love to visit that navy museum.


:cheers: I don't think you will be disappointed with this city.



christos-greece said:


> @Leongname: Welcome :cheers: ... and very nice updates as well kay:










thanks and Στην υγειά μας! 


===========================================================================


















































































































































































































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful and very nice updates as well


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

quite interesting, the neo-classical theatre, the museum with its collection of model warships, paintings and vintage cannons as well as that man in the street selling his works of art (probably)


----------



## Win8 (May 17, 2014)

Most beautiful country in the world!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Toulon, France*



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Beautiful and very nice updates as well


 thanks Christos!



capricorn2000 said:


> quite interesting, the neo-classical theatre, the museum with its collection of model warships, paintings and vintage cannons as well as that man in the street selling his works of art (probably)


thank you! this scene with seller reminds me of Montmartre in Paris



Win8 said:


> Most beautiful country in the world!


thanks!


===============================================








































































































































































































​


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

There is some very nice pics - good update as normally.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice update indeed


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great country and beautiful pictures *Leongname*. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

great shots and quite beautiful places


----------



## shahdeepak (Jun 19, 2015)

cool pics and nice shots.


----------



## Charles Portis (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice pics. Toulon is a very underrated city, mostly known in France to have been the first major city having elected a mayor from the far-right Front National (in 1995), but it has a lot of beauties.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

beautiful...one city with finesse.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Toulon, France*

thank you guys for comments and likes! :cheers:


===============================================








































































































































































































​


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Toulon has such a big harbor to accommodate all kinds of ships in different shapes, purposes and makes.
from the photos, the city looks modern but I guess there would have been some old architecture somewhere in between those contemporary designs.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from France :cheers:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

neat ! I love to sit and look around the nice place with a mug of cappuccino on my hand.


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

^^ Yes no problem, I'm french and I have never visited Toulon, so you know the city better than me


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Marseille, France*

thank you folks for your comments and likes!


=============================================










































































































































































​

.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)IToulon_Marseille(France)I Beautiful_EnglandIGermanyILake_DistrictIIrelandIAmsterdamIBath_GloucesterICaernarfonILlandudno&GoldWingsIConwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice photos from Marseille :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful city and great pics!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

it's a nice idea to show other places that seem to be not too touristy.


----------



## germoderm (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice photos!! Marseille is the second largest city in France right? Because i remember reading a time ago that is most populous than Lyon, but i i'm not sure if including the metro area Lyon become the 2nd :nuts: anyway thanks again for the photos.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice country - also gorgeous pics.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Marseille, France*



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Beautiful, very nice photos from Marseille :cheers:





gratteciel said:


> Beautiful city and great pics!





madonnagirl said:


> it's a nice idea to show other places that seem to be not too touristy.





germoderm said:


> Nice photos!! Marseille is the second largest city in France right? Because i remember reading a time ago that is most populous than Lyon, but i i'm not sure if including the metro area Lyon become the 2nd :nuts: anyway thanks again for the photos.





diddyD said:


> Nice country - also gorgeous pics.


thank you folks for your comments and likes! much appreciated.


===============================================








































































































































































































​

.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)IToulon_Marseille(France)I Beautiful_EnglandIGermanyILake_DistrictIIrelandIAmsterdamIBath_GloucesterICaernarfonILlandudno&GoldWingsIConwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

More very nice pics^


----------



## Charles Portis (Mar 13, 2015)

Great pics, congrats Leongname. I was born near Marseille but I had to leave, bad state of mind in this area. Tremendously beautiful site though.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

I often fascinated with French architecture, no matter what styles they are.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

diddyD said:


> More very nice pics^





Charles Portis said:


> Great pics, congrats Leongname. I was born near Marseille but I had to leave, bad state of mind in this area. Tremendously beautiful site though.





DWest said:


> I often fascinated with French architecture, no matter what styles they are.



thanks guys for comments and likes!


===========================================


























































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille(France)I Beautiful_EnglandIGermanyI

Lake_DistrictIIrelandIAmsterdamI

Bath_GloucesterICaernarfonILlandudno&GoldWingsI

Conwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good updates Leon.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Marseille, France*



paul62 said:


> Good updates Leon.


thank you Paul!


==============================================






















































































































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)IToulon_Marseille(France)I Beautiful_EnglandIGermanyILake_DistrictIIrelandIAmsterdamIBath_GloucesterICaernarfonILlandudno&GoldWingsIConwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Toulon, France*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I 

Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam I 

Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I 

Conwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great updates, Leongname! kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Great updates, Leongname! kay:


thanks Benonie! much appreciated!
also thank all of you who viewed, liked and commented the photos of this lovely french city. I hope you will have the time and the opportunities to visit so interesting and beautiful Toulon.


=================================================




























































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

C'est magnifique!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed awesome, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

gratteciel said:


> C'est magnifique!





christos-greece said:


> Indeed awesome, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


thank you guys!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Leongname said:


> thank you guys!


Welcome :cheers: ...waiting for more updates


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Carcassonne, France*

*Carcassonne is a fortified French town in the Aude department*, of which it is the prefecture, in the Region of Languedoc-Roussillon.

Occupied since the Neolithic, Carcassonne is located in the Aude plain between two great axes of circulation linking the Atlantic to the Mediterranean sea and the Massif Central to the Pyrénées. Its strategic importance was quickly recognized by the Romans who occupied its hilltop until the demise of the Western Roman Empire and was later taken over by the Visigoths in the fifth century who founded the city. Also thriving as a trading post due to its location, it saw many rulers who successively built up its fortifications up until its military significance was greatly reduced by the Treaty of the Pyrenees in 1659.

The city is famous for the Cité de Carcassonne, a medieval fortress restored by the theorist and architect Eugène Viollet-le-Duc in 1853 and added to the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites in 1997.





































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle I Vilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice updated Leon.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

paul62 said:


> Nice updated Leon.


thank you Paul!
it is my visit to France in 2011. quite old photos of Carcassonne, but I hope the castle is situated on the same place. LOL


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

I`ve only had a couple of overnight stays in France (Valenciennes and Calais), whilst on the way to and from Belgium and Holland. 

Nice to see this picture thread.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Carcassonne, France*



paul62 said:


> Nice to see this picture thread.


thank you Paul!


============================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle I Vilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Good update.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Carcassonne and its château its indeed awesome, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

diddyD said:


> Good update.





christos-greece said:


> Carcassonne and its château its indeed awesome, very nice :cheers:


thank you!


=============================================




































































































​


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

wow! awesome, love to see photos of medieval cities.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

wow, this a real old country, awesome medieval castle.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Again - very nice pics.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

marlonbasman said:


> wow! awesome, love to see photos of medieval cities.





MyGeorge said:


> wow, this a real old country, awesome medieval castle.





diddyD said:


> Again - very nice pics.



thanks all for comments and likes!


================================================
































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)I*


.
.
.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice France update.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

diddyD said:


> Nice France update.


thanks 'diddyD'


=======================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from France :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Again - cool update.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Stunning Carcaconne!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from France :cheers:





diddyD said:


> Again - cool update.


thank you guys! 



Benonie said:


> Stunning Carcaconne!


absolutely astonishing place. in my own opinion Carcassonne is probably one of the most fascinating cities with castle.


===============================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

cool shots of an splendid ancient city.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

madonnagirl said:


> cool shots of an splendid ancient city.


 thank you! Carcassonne is the largest medieval town in Europe with its city walls intact.


===============================================




























































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Always superb pics.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

gratteciel said:


> Amazing!





diddyD said:


> Always superb pics.



thank you guys! much appreciated.


==============================================
































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Love these trees! 
Beautiful pics!!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Romashka01 said:


> Love these trees!
> Beautiful pics!!


thanks!
love those trees too, especially when the gardeners cut off the branches, and trees are sticking naked. 
remind me the giants in the magic forest. 

do you have it in Lviv too?


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^ A truly magnificent set of images kay:



Leongname said:


> do you have it in Lviv too?


Nope, unfortunately we don't have


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed magnificent, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Romashka01 said:


> ^ A truly magnificent set of images kay:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, unfortunately we don't have





christos-greece said:


> Indeed magnificent, very nice updates; well done :cheers:





diddyD said:


> Nice.


thanks all for comments&likes! much appreciated.


================================================




























































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very fine pics, Leongname.
That statue of the weaping woman impresses me!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Carcassonne, France*

thank you *yansa*


==========================================












































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice photos from France


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Once again, very nice photos from France


thank you Christos!


===========================================






















































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing pics^ - just like always.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

I love the quaint and laid back atmosphere but where are the people?


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

diddyD said:


> Amazing pics^ - just like always.


thank you 'diddyD'!



skylark said:


> I love the quaint and laid back atmosphere but where are the people?


I presume they're working. what do you think? :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing pics- Paris.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Paris, Leon :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

interesting shots indeed.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Paris*



> diddyD said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing pics- Paris.
> ...


thank you :cheers1:


========================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice set of photos about Paris :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice new set, Leon!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great updates, Leon!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful update, Leon! :applause:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

The best. Let's hope the new leadership will not let this country down again.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> > Great, very nice set of photos about Paris :cheers:
> ...


thank you guys for your comments&likes! :cheers1:


===========================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photos from Paris :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic update, dear Leon! kay:

I would love to stroll through this little Rue in pic No 13!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more photos from Paris, Leon! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful pictures, Leon!
J' :heart: la France!


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

wonderful! I particularly like your close-up shots.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice photos from Paris :cheers:


thank you Christos!



yansa said:


> Phantastic update, dear Leon! kay:
> 
> I would love to stroll through this little Rue in pic No 13!


thanks Silvia! there are lots of cute winding streets all the way, we walked in many of the streets. there is a lot to see! loved it!



christos-greece said:


> We would like to see more photos from Paris, Leon! :cheers:


thanks again Christos, much appreciated!



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful pictures, Leon!
> J' :heart: la France!


 Paris, je t'aime :cheers1:



danmartin1985 said:


> wonderful! I particularly like your close-up shots.


thank you Martin, i'm glad that you like it!


============================================================























































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, Leon!
Those neighborhoods and streets have a unique atmosphere.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Another nice update.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update, Leon! kay:

Especially liked the Polly Maggoo facade and the wonderful door with
lion heads and palm twigs!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

awesome and I like your close-up shots. the church's gilded interior is just amazing.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

cool and nice photos...


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Paris city of Love I*

GE, Silvia,Nicholas, Robert, Christos, Dave! :cheers1:


=============














































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Paris city of Love II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Paris city of Love III*























































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful update, Leon!
Paris is one of the most beautiful cities in the world.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update, Leon! :applause:
Who is this green king?  Interesting statue and beards. 
The portal is overwhelming!


Leongname said:


> ​
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set from Paris, Leon. Love that offbeat jazz cafe!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Photos from Paris especially was great; more Paris photos, please...


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Paris city of Love I*











































































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Paris city of Love II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Paris city of Love III*



































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice images - Paris.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos about Paris :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Once again great updates!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set from Montmartre, Leon!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more!  :cheers:


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice France and city of Paris really amazing!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Salazar Rick said:


> Very nice France and city of Paris really amazing!!!!!


Indeed :yes:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely pics, Leon! kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Paris city of Love I*



> diddyD said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice images - Paris.
> ...


thank you ALL! much appreciated :cheers2:


===========================================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Paris city of Love II*



































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done once again :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Places with history. Very atmospheric update, Leon! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed :applause:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done once again :cheers:





yansa said:


> Places with history. Very atmospheric update, Leon! :applause:


*Christos*, *Silvia*, thank you guys! 🍻 🌷


================================


*Paris city of Love I*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Paris city of Love II*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely city! I like this shop facade #287/1


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Montmartre, Paris


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful city and great photos. Thank you, Leon!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Roman*, *Christos*, *Robert*, thanks guys 🍻 🍻 🍻 


=====================================


*Paris city of Love I*













































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Paris city of Love II*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Paris city of Love III*




































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures, Leon!
C'est magnifique!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more from *Paris*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Gratteciel said:


> Great pictures, Leon!
> C'est magnifique!





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Paris





diddyD said:


> Nice pics.





christos-greece said:


> We would like to see more from *Paris*


thank you guys 🍻 🍻 🍻


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Paris city of Love I *


*

































































































*​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Paris city of Love II *



































































































​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------

